# help with Myst V End of Ages error messages



## sunset_kiss (May 17, 2008)

hey, i just recenty bought Myst V End of Ages for my neice's birthday. i've tried installing it on her computer, every time i go to initialise the application it brings up this error message

"the procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library bink32.dll."

after my first installment of the game it came up that the programme could not locate Binkw32.dll and as such i tracked down the file and added it where it was ment to be.

i restarted the laptop and went to initilaise the game and was faced with the point_Bink...error message.

i'm running on windows visa at the moment

any ideas what i'm ment to be doing. this is really giving mer a headache and my neice is really impatient lol


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

If someone can't help you here I would recommend the Myst & URU Obsession Forums.

I played through Myst V without problems but I don't have an answer for you.


----------

